# PHOTO ON CANVAS.......I love it!!!!!  LOOK!!!



## oldnavy170 (Jul 10, 2007)

I ordered this from www.canvasondemand.com for free.  I applied for a Pro Account and then waited to get approved.  Once your approved you get a $84 dollar credit to use towards a photo on canvas.

This is one of my favorite shots that I had put on 16x20 canvas.......cost to me?  NOTHING!!!!!  Its considered my sample to use for showing my clients. (which by the way I have had two paid jobs to date) 

I thought I would promote them since this is very beautiful and thought you might want to check them out.


----------



## hawee99 (Jul 10, 2007)

whoa that's awesome. thanks!


----------



## jstuedle (Jul 10, 2007)

As my kids/grand kids would say, Awesome!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks. I hope this allows someone else to get a free canvas!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 11, 2007)

What was the pro discount?
What did they want besides a tax ID num for business?

Lew


----------



## zendianah (Jul 11, 2007)

Very cool. Thanks Old navy for the info.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jul 11, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> What was the pro discount?
> What did they want besides a tax ID num for business?
> 
> Lew


 
Once you are approved they will send you an email for a $84 dollar credit.  Then if you use your Pro account to reorder the discount is about 30%.

They do ask for a Tax ID number when signing up but I just wrote "I don't have one yet" and I was still approved.

I hope this helps.


----------



## grafiks (Jul 11, 2007)

That is awesome.  That has to be one of the very best ways to show digital prints.  I have tried large prints under museum glass, and the paper still gets wavy.


----------

